# RIP Precious



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

She lost her battle with a nasty fungus and bad fin rot today.

A very pretty lady with attitude!










































RIP lovely lady, Precious xx


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear mate


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Right just had a message about this thread - old as it is - it was still very distressing.

Dear miss_mystra,

*One has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - RIP Precious - in the R.I.P forum of Reptile Forums.

This thread is located at:* *
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/814452-rip-precious-new-post.html* *

Here is the message that has just been posted:* *
***************
Sell her to me if u still hav the body
****************


What the hell???? Member 'One" seems to have disappeared and i presume his post has been removed really quickly or he saw sense and deleted it but still.

Use your fecking judgement mate - if I'm the sort of person to do an RIP about my fish then I'm probably going to be a bit sensitive about a complete arsing stranger asking me to sell him the body. And learn to spell HAVE for goodness' sake. My spelling is nothing to write home about but if you can't strain yourself to put an 'e' on the end then stay away from the keyboard in future.

Now Precious is long gone as it were, but still to post on an RIP section asking to buy dead pets is really insensitive. I know lots of people do taxidermy etc and they've got the tact to know who/when to ask for a specimen. Hell, asked politely I may have actually considered it. 

Next up One, check the date of the post. If i still had Precious body then i don't think it'd be in too good condition right now would it. She probably wouldn't have tasted too good either.

I do wish people would use their head!


----------

